
If there's any lock-in at all it doesn't matter if you call it open - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/02/replaceable.html
======
aneth
Nobody starts a company to target a market with the goal of being replaceable.
Let's say you were going to sell cars. Should you publish all your designs and
manufacturing techniques so that the marketplace is "fair"?

~~~
idiginous
Cars are replaceable. A few years ago I bought a Toyota. Then I got tired of
it so I bought a BMW. No one has me locked in, I'm free to switch. So they
have to compete to keep me as a customer (or in the case of BMW to get me
back, I was a former BMW driver).

